# Matt heafy



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like the esp ec seven to me,,


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like the Gothic Series is back.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like the most boring guitar in the world to me. Hahaha. At least Mark from Suicide Silence's EC signature has some attitude to it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 2, 2012)

marks looks way better to me. but i like esp alot. love yours alex i want one bad. alex post sum pics of your tele!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty much all of his other 7 strings are more attractive than that. -_-

















I'm not even a fan of Dean but they're nicer than that sig. Shame. :/


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 2, 2012)

yep it looks like poop that came from my 3 year old...lol.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 2, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Pretty much all of his other 7 strings are more attractive than that -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one is especially tasty. I was always bummed that they didn't make a 7 version out of it for the market.

This one however, is sex.






I'm pretty disappointed that he didn't make something less boring. He has a great collection of guitars, all of which are very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Blake1970 (Apr 2, 2012)

yuck


----------



## no_dice (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of LP shapes to begin with, but the dull black finish puts another nail in the coffin for that one in my book.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 2, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


>



I would've payed the large sum of money they would've asked for that guitar.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 2, 2012)

^ same here


----------



## GXPO (Apr 2, 2012)

I like it. Reminds me of my first guitar. Memories...


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Looks like the most boring guitar in the world to me. Hahaha. At least Mark from Suicide Silence's EC signature has some attitude to it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2012)

Murmel said:


> That one is especially tasty. I was always bummed that they didn't make a 7 version out of it for the market.



I thought they did? I'm sure he had a 7 string signature Dean available, albeit for a short time.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 2, 2012)

Its kinda boring. I'll go with ESP and there Eclipse. Like the Exploror 7 tbh


----------



## Asrial (Apr 2, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


>



I remember that. I really don't like that the headstock is almost the same size as the body, but oh well...

Also, I think this is more aimed to be for the younger demographic or to be used as studio equipment. I bet the prize of the axe will be similarily low. 800$?
I mean, he primarily plays Gibson guitars. I bet that if he wanted, he could get a much nicer signature guitar, but the pricepoint of that would hit the wrong side of 2k$.
I actually think going with Epiphone for a more scraped and economically sound guitar is a wise choise, since from what I've seen the past five years or so, that Triviums fanbase are typically 22 and below, and possibly want something which one of their fave artists uses.
Matt is gonna earn a fuckton of money in royalties on that guitar.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 2, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Pretty much all of his other 7 strings are more attractive than that. -_-



This one especially!
This exact Explorer should have been his sig.


----------

